# 2013 Sentra Strut + All Brake Pads Replacement



## Chick47 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey guys, 

So, my girlfriend bought a 2013 Sentra about two years ago. We were riding down the road and hit a MASSIVE fucking pot hole the other day. This completely fucked the bushing on the front right strut (not to mention completely blowing out her front right tire).

Now, I'm not new to working on cars (although I mostly work on my Zx10 crotch rocket), this will be the first time doing a front end strut replacement. 

First question:

I opened the hood of the engine bay, it only looks like there are only TWO bolts on TOP of the strut tower for the 2013. This is strange to me because all other struts I've seen have THREE bolts instead of two. Am I missing anything here? Are there only two bolts on the upper strut mounting?

Second question:

Do you have any suggestions on what would be good replacements for the front end struts? I had a link to show you guys but since this is my first post it won't let me.

What would you guys recommend?

Third and final question:

While I'm in there, I plan to replace her brake pads which are much needed.

If anyone can link me to the OEM front and rear brake pads (OR something that will fit) for the 2013 Sentra I would be indebted to you. I can't seem to find OEM front or rear replacement brake pads anywhere online. 


Thanks a lot guys, I know I'm new here so any help would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers guys,

Chick


----------

